# Radios and battery usage



## schrochem (Jul 27, 2011)

I was hoping someone could explain to me (or point me in the right direction) how radios and the data connection work. I'm specifically interested in battery use.
I'm currently running Liquid thunderbread and it's helped my battery use significantly, however, it's still gets chewed up when in simple standby. It's literally a nice slope downward without many plateaus....
I turned off data and wifi for an entire night and it didn't budge.
I downloaded battery 2x app to help turn off data when the screen goes off. That has helped quite a bit and now I see some plateaus 
Anyway, back to the original question.....
How often does the data connection ping for information? Is it continuous? Why does it use so much power if it's not bringing any data down?
Let's say I only wanted it to check every 5 minutes. Is that something that can be done within a kernel or radio???? (I have no idea how those particularly work).
For me I'd love to have it request less unless I'm in a browser.
From my overnight test and using battery 2x I know it helps with my battery life. 
Essentially, getting texts and phone calls real time is important but I can wait on my emails. I don't do any of the social networking so that's a non issue (for me). I'd just want full and fast connectivity while in a browser.
I'd appreciate any clarification and/or solutions.
Thanks


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

Try chingys new radio leak, and gingeritis 3d, its built off the same new gb base as the new radio, great batt life and it doesn't Chew anything while in standby, I went 10 hours in standby after a full charge and was at 98%

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

sonami said:


> Try chingys new radio leak, and gingeritis 3d, its built off the same new gb base as the new radio, great batt life and it doesn't Chew anything while in standby, I went 10 hours in standby after a full charge and was at 98%
> 
> Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


And when you restarted your phone how much did you have left?


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

I didn't reboot it, I woke up and started using it, used it pretty much constantly online through wifi for about 8 hours at which time the batt was completley drained. Check the roms thread for screenshots of batt usage screen. Lasted me a total of 19hrs, 11 in standby, 8 of heavy usage

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## schrochem (Jul 27, 2011)

I know certain roms with certain kernels with certain radios work well for a given phone. I'm of the belief that it's not a catchall and even the location of the phone has an effect with different signals, etc. 
However, I'd like to understand more about what's going on, so if any of the Devs could chime in on the original questions it would be appreciated.
Last night I lost 10% to maps. Even though I had wifi and data turned off.....that's the latest update they just pushed. Now what is it up to?


----------

